# OT,forse,hard disk che si stà rompendo?

## almafer

ciao ragazzi,spero di non essere troppo OT,ma il problema è questo

il mio hard disk,un maxtor fa dei rumori,tipo quelli che si sentono quando stà lavorando/salvando dei dati,a scariche di circa un secondo ogni circa 5-10 secondi,e lo fa sempre dal momento dell'accensione a quando spengo il pc,ho disattivato cron per essere sicuro non fosse lui,a me non sembrava prima di pochi giorni fa di aver notato rumori simili,adesso la mia paura è che si stia rompendo,voi che ne pensate?facendo un top non noto niente di stano,anche un valore idle tra il 45 e il 90 per cento per quello che so sono normali,o no?

----------

## cerri

 *almafer wrote:*   

> ciao ragazzi,spero di non essere troppo OT,ma il problema è questo
> 
> il mio hard disk,un maxtor fa dei rumori,tipo quelli che si sentono quando stà lavorando/salvando dei dati,a scariche di circa un secondo ogni circa 5-10 secondi,e lo fa sempre dal momento dell'accensione a quando spengo il pc

 

Hai ext3?

----------

## almafer

no cerri,ho reiserfs

----------

## Phemt

Approfitto del topicuccio per segnalare un altro problema hardware...la temperatura del mio pc raggiunge i 72°   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

c'è un modo per abbassarla   :Shocked: 

----------

## enx89

 *Phemt wrote:*   

> Approfitto del topicuccio per segnalare un altro problema hardware...la temperatura del mio pc raggiunge i 72°   
> 
> c'è un modo per abbassarla  

 

Di modi ce ne sono tanti:

1. poi comprare un dissipatore in rame e una ventola più potente di quella che hai. Inoltre puoi aggiungere ventole al case

2. Poi comprarti un case con raffreddamento a liquido

Inoltre se tieni il computer aperto si raffredda sicuramente di più!

Che processore è?

----------

## bsolar

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> Inoltre se tieni il computer aperto si raffredda sicuramente di più!
> 
> Che processore è?

 

Da quel che ne so, non sempre. Se il case è progettato bene e le cose sono sistemate ordinatamente si dovrebbe creare un flusso d'aria più efficiente col case chiuso (in teoria...).

----------

## enx89

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *enx89 wrote:*   Inoltre se tieni il computer aperto si raffredda sicuramente di più!
> 
> Che processore è? 
> 
> Da quel che ne so, non sempre. Se il case è progettato bene e le cose sono sistemate ordinatamente si dovrebbe creare un flusso d'aria più efficiente col case chiuso (in teoria...).

 

Beh, ci deve anche essere un efficiente sistema di ventole!!  :Wink:   Se c'è solo quella dell' alimentatore e del processore ...

ENx

----------

## xlyz

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> Beh, ci deve anche essere un efficiente sistema di ventole!!   Se c'è solo quella dell' alimentatore e del processore ...

 non necessariamente. la temperatura è funzione della massa d'aria spostata. troppe ventole creano turbolenza e riducono l'efficienza. c'era un interessante articolo su tom's hardware 1-2 anni fa, con test a supporto.

----------

## Sym

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *enx89 wrote:*   Inoltre se tieni il computer aperto si raffredda sicuramente di più!
> 
> Che processore è? 
> 
> Da quel che ne so, non sempre. Se il case è progettato bene e le cose sono sistemate ordinatamente si dovrebbe creare un flusso d'aria più efficiente col case chiuso (in teoria...).

 

E' vero, i case seri sono progettati per stare chiusi in modo da creare un efficiente flusso d'aria. Io ho due ventole che fanno entrare aria sulla parte anteriore del case e una che fa uscire l'aria sulla parte posteriore (in alto). Ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *almafer wrote:*   

> no cerri,ho reiserfs

 

Non so bene di reiserfs, tuttavia ext3 ogni 5 secondi "flusha" il journal. Presumo che reiser faccia lo stesso.

In altre parole: potrebbe essere normale.

----------

## almafer

ok grazie cerri,in effetti devo anche dire che ho da poco cambiato la ventola alla cpu con una silenziosa e staccato le due supplementari,quindi può benissimo darsi che prima non lo sentivo o comunque non ci facevo caso in mezzo a quel casino di ventole  :Laughing: 

----------

## Phemt

Il processore è un athlon-xp 2000+

dite che dovrei cambiare case o sostituire la ventolina (ps: ihmo il case fa schifo perchè ha giusto un misero buchino per fare uscire l'aria che è sempre ustionante...

----------

## almafer

io lo cambierei,o almeno metterei una bella ventola,ma la prima è migliore,anche mettendo una bella ventola se c'è solo un piccolo buco posteriore (non pensate male eh!  :Laughing:  ),l'aria esce male

----------

## bsolar

 *almafer wrote:*   

> io lo cambierei,o almeno metterei una bella ventola,ma la prima è migliore,anche mettendo una bella ventola se c'è solo un piccolo buco posteriore (non pensate male eh!  ),l'aria esce male

 

Sono d'accordo, meglio cambiare case (a meno che non vuoi fare esperimenti con la sega circolare...  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------

## Phemt

ehm...

come dire...

...

...

quanto  costerebbe un case a raffreddamento liquido?  :Laughing: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Phemt wrote:*   

> ehm...
> 
> come dire...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Dipende quanto vuoi andarci pesante con il raffreddamento. Se nel case oltre alle componenti perfettamente raffreddate vuoi tenerci le birre in vista dell'estate potresti dover sborsare parecchio...

CMQ potrebbe interessarti questo sito che contiene una sezione dedicata con tanto di reviews e link alle case produttrici (anche se molte soluzioni si affidano principalmente al fai-da-te, sega circolare inclusa, credo).

----------

## Yans

 *Phemt wrote:*   

> Il processore è un athlon-xp 2000+
> 
> dite che dovrei cambiare case o sostituire la ventolina (ps: ihmo il case fa schifo perchè ha giusto un misero buchino per fare uscire l'aria che è sempre ustionante...

 

io ho il 2800+ e lo tengo a 44-46° metti che pero ho il case server della Viper ..

----------

## shev

Senza contare che esistono case fatti veramente molto ma molto bene e che costano veramente poco. Io ne ho acquistato uno poche settimane fa, con 25  ho trovato un case non solo molto bello esteticamente, ma realizzato in modo ineccepibile per quanto riguarda gestione spazio, ventilazione e finiture varie.

Quindi senza esagerare andando su case "da paura", con radiatori e compagnia, si può spendere poco e trovare cmq ottimi prodotti.

Tutto questo imho ( e del mio portafogli  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Senza contare che esistono case fatti veramente molto ma molto bene e che costano veramente poco. Io ne ho acquistato uno poche settimane fa, con 25  ho trovato un case non solo molto bello esteticamente, ma realizzato in modo ineccepibile per quanto riguarda gestione spazio, ventilazione e finiture varie.
> 
> Quindi senza esagerare andando su case "da paura", con radiatori e compagnia, si può spendere poco e trovare cmq ottimi prodotti.
> 
> Tutto questo imho ( e del mio portafogli  )

 

dove? mica dalle parti di milano?

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dove? mica dalle parti di milano?

 

Esattamente a Milano, zona Politecnico!  :Very Happy: 

L'ho preso in un negozietto di cui si parlava anche in un altro thread ( www.dgminformatica.it ). Non ti so dire quale sia ( e se ci sia ) tra quelli in listino, ma io l'ho trovato ottimo per quello che costava ( senza alimentatore, due porte usb sul frontale, oltre che presa audio e microfono; grigio metallizzato, elegante, con inserto in plastica trasparente e tasti d'accensione/reset/spie ben fatti ).

p.s.: non ho ho percentuali sulle vendite  :Razz: 

----------

## xlyz

mmmh

sul sito che mi hai passato uno uguale a quello che descrivi c'è a 53 euro.

+ che percentuale direi megasconto anticipato   :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> mmmh
> 
> sul sito che mi hai passato uno uguale a quello che descrivi c'è a 53 euro.
> 
> + che percentuale direi megasconto anticipato   

 

Eeheheh, credo sia 53  con l'ali, se togli quello ( 25  ) vedi che il prezzo è quello che dicevo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

aaaaaaah

il famoso case a carbonella

funziona anche quando va via la corrente   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> aaaaaaah
> 
> il famoso case a carbonella
> 
> funziona anche quando va via la corrente       

 

lol  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ovviamente avevo già l'alimentatore  :Smile: 

----------

## Phemt

Risolto!!

Tagliando la testa al toro ho preso case + ventoline nuove   :Very Happy: 

e ora sta sui 40 45 dopo una notte che ha passato a compilare (e non a 75 dop mezz'ora    :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

